# quesion about my Pistol



## Talars (Oct 24, 2009)

hi, can anyone tell me about my dads pistol, i use it often, and it shoots very good  i just wanna know how old it is (im thinking 60's?) and stuff 

it says on it, ROHM GMBH SONTHEIM/BRZ. MOD. 66 cal .22 MAGNUM and on the other side it says, MADE IN GERMANY ....

i have a cylinder for .22lr and one that will use .22 mags 

any info about it is good 
Thanks

Talars


----------

